# Guinevere Sanding System Review



## CharlesNeil

I also have one of these, and love it, especially for any odd shape , or anything that requires shaping, like cabriolet legs and chairs, its a life saver, not cheap, but does a sweet job in my opinion


----------



## reggiek

I have looked at this also and liked what it can do…but the price tag seemed a bit exhorbitant for a fixed speed grinder motor and a flex cable. I then thought about purchasing the sanding attachments and making my own motor from an old variable speed grinder I have and some flex cable extras I have from my burned out Dremel (and may still do that if I find a need for this in the future). For now I am sanding with my rotary carver and flap wheels, pads, and a sorby sander which is not as sophisticated as the guineviere but not as costly.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR

reggiek - we do what our pocket book can handle/allow. The one thing I didn't mention was that my box of drum sanders that I got from Woodcraft to use with my drill press work just great with this machine. Now, you can buy the round head/dome head sander from them indepently for your set up. That one piece is worth it's weight in gold. Like I staed before, when using that sanding attachment be very careful/gentle not to tear the sandpaper sleeve as they are VERY expensive. A tool is only worth its cost if you use it, and worth a million bucks if you need it and don't have it…...


----------



## reggiek

Jim…I didn't mean that as a reflection on what tools folks can afford or should afford….nor on what they buy….I don't want to start something like the Festool blogs usually end up….I just felt that the guineverer system was overpriced for what you get - To me this tool would be a nice addition to my tool arsenal…but not a necessity. I will spend more on a tool I really need vs…one I can make good use of…..certainly the cost doesn't always reflect how useful the tool is (I call the cost that a person would be willing to pay based on need as the "relative cost"). If I needed it….like the Festool Domino (I have)...I would certainly consider the price high but not exhorbitant….For the guinevere, To me, the relative cost is less than the actual cost they are charging for this item. I have a couple of the King Arthur Tools…they are good quality….and very useful…..but they are pricey and sometimes too high for what I want/need.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR

reggiek - I'm sorry if you misunderstood my reply. I agree, guinevere is VERY expensive (or even maybe over priced). But like you and your Festool, I justified the cost to what I thought I could achieve in my bowl turning with the tool. Since then I have found other uses which even makes the purchase a better buy in my mind (makes me feel better). The problem with blogs and e-mail is that you can't see the body language and or facial expressions of a person your conversing with and many times the said statement is read differently then what was meant. My pocket book and the need for the tool usually dominates the decision on which tool and whether to buy it or not. I just purchased an air filter system for my shop. I read EVERY entry on LJ in the tool review before I finally purchased one. Based on what the other LJs had to say is how I made the purchase choice. Everything that you and I say here will be read and taken in to consideration by someone when and if they may need a tool like this. Had I been in your shoes and had a burned out dremel I would have done the same. Why spend $300 when a $100 or so would accomplish the same.

Take care

Jim


----------



## Jim Jakosh

I bought one of the Guinevere inflatable sanding balls and it works great if you use it in a chuck, but the shank is not 1/4" like I thought. It is .236 and does not fit in a 1/4" collet on the Wecheer system.
I'm going to send a complaint to them about that. When I saw it advertized, I thought it was a 1/4" shank and it could easily be.


----------

